# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  autorun.exe, ложные срабатывания.

## ISO

Файл лежал в windows\system32\ проверил, вот результат http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...&postcount=357
отправил в Kaspersky Lab Support, получил ответ:



> Файл Autorun.exe действительно не должен находится по адресу \Windows\System32\ но тем не менее вредоносного кода в данном файле не обнаружено.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Отправьте на анализ другим вендорам.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Файл я на всякий случай удалил, мало ли чего там. Очень редко, но бывает, что аналитики ошибаются.

----------


## ISO

> Допускается приложение к сообщению файлов, являющихся примером ложного срабатывания. Прикладываемые файлы должны быть заархивированы с паролем *notinfected*.


Правил не нарушил, файл прикрепил как раз для того, чтобы специалисты, посещающие данный ресурс сами проверили этот файл и отписали результат.
PS: Тем более что с другими вендорами у меня нет договора.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Вирустотал что говорит?

----------


## ISO

> Вирустотал что говорит?


File Autorun.exe received on 07.12.2008 03:10:13 (CET)
Current status: finished 
Result: 19/33 (57.58%) 
Compact 
Print results Antivirus Version Last Update Result
AhnLab-V3 2008.7.11.0 2008.07.11 -
AntiVir 7.8.0.64 2008.07.11 CC/UKMalw.LB
Authentium 5.1.0.4 2008.07.11 W32/Trojan.BWKV
Avast 4.8.1195.0 2008.07.12 -
AVG 7.5.0.516 2008.07.11 -
BitDefender 7.2 2008.07.12 -
CAT-QuickHeal 9.50 2008.07.11 Trojan.Soltek.kj
ClamAV 0.93.1 2008.07.11 Trojan.Agent-17889
DrWeb 4.44.0.09170 2008.07.11 -
eSafe 7.0.17.0 2008.07.10 -
eTrust-Vet 31.6.5947 2008.07.11 -
Ewido 4.0 2008.07.11 Trojan.Legmir
F-Prot 4.4.4.56 2008.07.11 W32/Trojan.BWKV
F-Secure 7.60.13501.0 2008.07.10 -
Fortinet 3.14.0.0 2008.07.11 Generic.A!tr
GData 2.0.7306.1023 2008.07.12 -
Ikarus T3.1.1.26.0 2008.07.12 Trojan-PWS.Legmir
Kaspersky 7.0.0.125 2008.07.12 -
McAfee 5337 2008.07.11 Generic Packed
Microsoft 1.3704 2008.07.12 -
NOD32v2 3263 2008.07.11 -
Norman 5.80.02 2008.07.11 W32/Malware.dam
Panda 9.0.0.4 2008.07.11 -
Prevx1 V2 2008.07.12 System Back Door
Rising 20.52.41.00 2008.07.11 -
Sophos 4.31.0 2008.07.12 Troj/Userin-B
Sunbelt 3.1.1509.1 2008.07.04 Trojan-PWS.LegMir
Symantec 10 2008.07.12 Backdoor.EggDrop
TheHacker 6.2.96.376 2008.07.10 Trojan/Legmir.gen
TrendMicro 8.700.0.1004 2008.07.11 TROJ_LEGMIR.AL
VBA32 3.12.6.9 2008.07.11 Trojan.PWS.Legmir
VirusBuster 4.5.11.0 2008.07.11 Trojan.Agent.EAPN
Webwasher-Gateway 6.6.2 2008.07.11 Virus.UKMalw.LB

Вот ответ суппорта ЛК:
2008.07.12, 07:21 - Алексей Дегтярев:

Здравствуйте.

Файл Autorun.exe действительно не должен находится по адресу \Windows\System32\ но тем не менее вредоносного кода в данном файле не обнаружено.

----------


## anton_dr

В случае с автораном - обычный комплект - штук 10 авторанов с разными расширениями. Каспер из них прибивает штуки три максимум. Остальные безвредны без прибитых. И являются мусором.
Имхо, спорная политика, но она такова.

----------


## pompuas

> В случае с автораном - обычный комплект - штук 10 авторанов с разными расширениями. Каспер из них прибивает штуки три максимум. Остальные безвредны без прибитых. И являются мусором.
> Имхо, спорная политика, но она такова.


ну да особено радует когда прибитые не те что надо .. и все время всплывают .. а тут как раз для них уже все подготовлено .. так называемый мусор ..  :Cool:

----------

